# Very good blog about genes



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

http://sadnessoreuphoria.wordpress.com/2008/10/05/all-about-genes/


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

love it DG.

Love her thoughts on what we gain and what we lose... real honesty  

Sue x


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi drownedgirl, thanks for posting this, it's very thought provoking and i'm sure it will help me think through & come to terms with the donor issue.

x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

THanks DG for posting this, really helpful and will give it to DH to read  

hope you are well
Love
C


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Yes, so true, very well thought out.  I definitely agree with a lot of that!


----------

